

JavaScript, how do I check if this variable is an array - ibudiallo

Sometimes you are running a function the return a result in JavaScript. It can return multiple data type. It is hard to detect if the object is an array, because an array is an object.<p>http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/04/javascript-how-do-i-check-if-this-variable-is-an-array
======
bdfh42
First point - this is not a QA site - so Stackexchange is the goto place.

You could experiment with the typeof operator - which will return "object" for
an array. Then if there was still doubt you could play with the instanceof
operator.

------
jameswyse
in ES5:

    
    
        Array.isArray(['one', 'two']) === true
    

Until then, you can use a polyfill such as ES5-Shim[1], another library such
as Underscore.js[2] or even something simple like this:

    
    
        if(!Array.isArray) {
          Array.isArray = function (vArg) {
            return Object.prototype.toString.call(vArg) === "[object Array]";
          };
        }
    

[1] <https://github.com/kriskowal/es5-shim>

[2] <http://underscorejs.org/#isArray>

